# Baby Bump Confirmed!!!



## luvmypets (Jan 18, 2015)

This is our ewe mammy yesterday.






This was mammy last year. 



We are really hoping she is pregnant! Thoughts???


----------



## AriesX (Jan 18, 2015)

Perhaps someone more experienced will have an opinion.  We lambed 14 ewes last year for the first time ever and we could never tell if they were pregnant - plus we had no guess on dates.  When was she bred?  Did you lamb her last year?


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes she had a humongous singleton! 


 


And she has been bred.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 18, 2015)

Any thoughts?!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2015)

When was she bred?


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 18, 2015)

I think Oct. 15 or around that time.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2015)

With 2 months to go it is iffy. You know your sheep best so how does she look to you? What about any udder development?


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 18, 2015)

I haven't seen any udder development. I havent really checked that  hard tbh .
And now Im scared by you saying its iffy 
She is with the ram atm and she is not a seasonal breeder so (in my mind)  there is no way she isn't pregnant. I haven't seen her be bred since late october so like I said almost positive shes pregnant. Gosh Im so scared.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2015)

I didn't mean that she wasn't ... it is just hard to tell on sheep. If she didn't cycle again then why wouldn't she be!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok that makes me feel better!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 19, 2015)

Her udder looks like it has grown a bit!! Also what side is the rumen on? 







Getting excited now!!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 19, 2015)

Any thought from le experts?


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 22, 2015)

Her belly is getting bigger. Her udder is still the same but its only been a few days.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm still a beginner at sheep, but I've noticed that when they are very pregnant they tend to get very low in the belly! The sides change depending on how full the rumen (on the left, btw) is, so they are not very accurate. And each sheep is different in how she fills her udder before lambing, so... that's not for sure either! But she definitely looks pregnant, just not anywhere close to lambing (you said March, right?)


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 22, 2015)

Yep !!! We are expecting march lambs!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 23, 2015)

Just a few questions. 

When exactly should her udder be coming in? 

Should we separate the ram? 

Last year her udder was pink, now its black (like skin color) could this be a problem?


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Well every ewe is different, but most develop their udder in the final weeks or days before birth. It looks pink from the photos still but you may be able to see the color more when it gets bigger. At this rate, it will be late Feb or March sometime before it gets noticeably bigger.

I always separate my rams because mine have had a habit of butting into the ewes when they were no longer in heat, so presented a safety issue. I have also heard stories of certain rams being aggressive with lambs, but other people have no problems. I would just separate to be safe.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 23, 2015)

Yayyy!!!!! Today I finally got some well needed clarification, in a scary way! Today we almost lost an alpaca  Thankfully the vet could save him. Anyhow she said Mammy is definitely pregnant, and OMGGGG it is sooo awesome to hear that! I will be updating a lot so  

Stay tuned!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2015)

With the first goat that kidded here, she started her bag TWO MONTHS before kidding. Our goat, Gretel, has a black udder right now, but when she is kidding, the engorged udder is pink, same with Tootsie. I would guess it could be similar with lambs. Will this be your lambing thread? Cant wait to see what she surprises you with. Shes still got AT LEAST a month to grow!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks!!! She actually should be due in march! Also Im not sure if this will be my lambing thread or not, I already have one, but as always no matter how much I post I get no replies so we'll see


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 24, 2015)

Link me your thread


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 24, 2015)

http://www.backyardherds.com/posts/381537/


----------

